# Begasen



## Knipser (13. Dez. 2020)

Hallo liebe Teichfreunde!
Was würde passieren, wenn ich den Teich mit CO2 begase. Das der PH Wert sinkt weiß ich - hat das schon Jemand gemacht. Könnte man da Vorteile erwarten - nur so eine Wissensfrage?!  Willi


----------



## Turbo (13. Dez. 2020)

Salü
Da etwas aus der Aquaristik.




_View: https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=tecnHZdBbyE_


Liebe Grüsse
Patrik


----------



## teichinteressent (13. Dez. 2020)

Wie stark ändert sich denn der pH-Wert?

Ich habe eine CO2-Anlage am Aquarium. Außer Blasen und ein gutes Pflanzenwachstum kann ich da nichts erkennen.


----------



## Knipser (13. Dez. 2020)

Turbo schrieb:


> Salü
> Da etwas aus der Aquaristik.
> 
> 
> ...


Hallo Patrik!
Danke für Deine Antwort, Erfahrungen mit Begasung von Pflanzaquarien habe ich schon 40 Jahre. Wollte nur wissen was mit einem Teich passiert.  Willi


----------



## Knipser (13. Dez. 2020)

teichinteressent schrieb:


> Wie stark ändert sich denn der pH-Wert?
> 
> Ich habe eine CO2-Anlage am Aquarium. Außer Blasen und ein gutes Pflanzenwachstum kann ich da nichts erkennen.


Hallo!
Eine Messwertsteuerung braucht man da schon - gute Werte wie ich sie habe sind PH 6,65 - 6,75.   Willi


----------



## Turbo (13. Dez. 2020)

Salü Willi
Dachte, ich mache es mir einfach mit dem Link.  Wusste ja nicht, das du das schon längst kennst.
Der Teich ist grösser, dann noch die Witterungseinflüsse bei denen die Spezialisten selber uneinig sind, was das CO2 bringt. Findest diverses darüber in Google. 
Beim begasen auf die Dosierung achten wegen den Tieren. 
Begase meinen Teich nicht. Daher kann ich dir da leider nicht weiterhelfen. Habe mir das mit begasen auch schon mal überlegt.


----------



## Knipser (13. Dez. 2020)

Turbo schrieb:


> Salü Willi
> Dachte, ich mache es mir einfach mit dem Link.  Wusste ja nicht, das du das schon längst kennst.
> Der Teich ist grösser, dann noch die Witterungseinflüsse bei denen die Spezialisten selber uneinig sind, was das CO2 bringt. Findest diverses darüber in Google.
> Beim begasen auf die Dosierung achten wegen den Tieren.
> Begase meinen Teich nicht. Daher kann ich dir da leider nicht weiterhelfen. Habe mir das mit begasen auch schon mal überlegt.


Hallo Patrik!
Ist doch kein Beinbruch, ist doch nur eine neugierige Wissensfrage. Es gibt ja immer Leute die sowas schon mal probiert haben. Eigentlich wäre es auch quatsch, denn in unserer Luft ist ja Kohlensäure enthalten.   Willi


----------



## Knipser (14. Dez. 2020)

Hier wird begast.  Willi


----------



## jolantha (14. Dez. 2020)

Dann stelle ich jetzt mal die Gegenfrage : Waum, und was bringt das ? 
Hab ich noch nie was von gehört


----------



## Knipser (14. Dez. 2020)

jolantha schrieb:


> Dann stelle ich jetzt mal die Gegenfrage : Waum, und was bringt das ?
> Hab ich noch nie was von gehört


Hallo Anne wenn Du mich meinst!
Ich auch nicht, deshalb meine Frage.  Willi


----------



## troll20 (14. Dez. 2020)

Da ich davon ausgehen kann das bei dir die gleichen Naturgesetze herschen wie bei mir. Versuche ich Mal eine Antwort auf die Frage zu finden.
Um Unterschied zum Aquarium ist der Teich ja in der freien Natur.
Hier sind auch meist größere Oberflächen zu erwarten, in den der Gasaustausch zwischen Wasser und Atmosphäre stattfindet. Dazu weht meist mindestens ein laues lüftchen. Also sollte der CO2 Gehalt Luft wie Wasser ähnlich sein.
Es sei denn du presst noch andere Gase in dein Wasser und du hast dem entsprechend ein Gasübersättigung. Denn dann ist wohl CO2 am schnellsten aus dem Wasser geflüchtet.
Also würde dir auch dann der CO2 Eintrag nicht viel helfen.
Aber jetzt erzähl doch Mal was du erreichen möchtest. Ein besseres Pflanzen Wachstum wird es wohl nicht sein. Für die Bakterien wird es wohl auch reichen. Die Fische nehmen lieber O2. Also bleibt nur der PH- Wert. Der lässt sich jedoch mit anderen Mitteln leichter und kostengünstiger Puffern. Vor allem auch so das man nicht täglich überprüfen muss und Messgeräte Kalibrieren soll u.s.w.


----------



## Knipser (14. Dez. 2020)

troll20 schrieb:


> Da ich davon ausgehen kann das bei dir die gleichen Naturgesetze herschen wie bei mir. Versuche ich Mal eine Antwort auf die Frage zu finden.
> Um Unterschied zum Aquarium ist der Teich ja in der freien Natur.
> Hier sind auch meist größere Oberflächen zu erwarten, in den der Gasaustausch zwischen Wasser und Atmosphäre stattfindet. Dazu weht meist mindestens ein laues lüftchen. Also sollte der CO2 Gehalt Luft wie Wasser ähnlich sein.
> Es sei denn du presst noch andere Gase in dein Wasser und du hast dem entsprechend ein Gasübersättigung. Denn dann ist wohl CO2 am schnellsten aus dem Wasser geflüchtet.
> ...


Hallo Rene!
Erreichen will ich garnichts ( Neugirde eben ) mein Teich ist in Hochform, wächst u. gedeiht. Das einzigste was ich am Teich mache ist, jeden Monat vom 1. März - 1. November 5 L Milchsäure Bakterien bei geben u. jede Woche 500 l Wechselwasser vom 756 L Diskus Aquarium.  Willi


----------



## samorai (14. Dez. 2020)

Jede Pflanze führt eine Photosynthese durch egal ob es über Wasser oder unter Wasser geschieht. 
Fakt ist alle Pflanzen brauchen CO2 dafür. 

Mit einem normalen Belüfterstein kann man es schon realisieren, mit O2 kommt auch CO2 in das Wasser. 

Ich sag es mal so :
Angenommen der Blubberstein liegt unterhalb deines Ausstroemer vom Filter, und angenommen der bringt eine schöne Kreisrunde Strömung hervor, dann kannst du "richtig zu kucken wie die Pflanzen wachsen.


----------



## Turbo (14. Dez. 2020)

Da es zum Thema passt:  
Habe bisher das CO2 durch Strömung und Bewegung der Oberfläche ins Wasser gebracht. 
Mir aber den Einsatz einer Belüfterpumpe dieses Jahr auch schon überlegt. Da ich den Teich wegen der sehr sonnigen Lage immer aushungere, können die Wasserpflanzen jede Unterstützung brauchen.
Eigentlich bin ich Oase Fan. Kann Oase Produkte zu sehr guten Preisen einkaufen. Wichtig ist mir, das die Pumpe möglichst lautlos ist. Ein ständiges lautes blubern ist ein Killerkriterium. Was würdet Ihr mir an Pumpe empfehlen.


----------



## troll20 (14. Dez. 2020)

Turbo schrieb:


> Was würdet Ihr mir an Pumpe empfehlen


Nichts, außer für die ganz heißen Tage( aber da reicht auch ein Rasensprenger) und für den Winter ein kleine Aquarium- Luftpumpe mit 2-3Watt und einem Belüftet Stein, fertig.
Gibt es in der nächsten Zooabteilung im Set für unter 10€


----------



## Turbo (15. Dez. 2020)

Salü Rene


troll20 schrieb:


> Nichts, außer für die ganz heißen Tage


Eigentlich habe ich mir das schon gedacht. 
Habe 2 1/2 fache Teichwasserumwälzung in der Stunde. Das plätschert über Steine und mit Oberflächenaufwirbelung. Am Sauerstoff sollte es eigentlich nicht liegen.
Aber wäre doch so schön einfach gewesen.  
Na ja....  Vieleicht mache ich mal eine Saison lang einen Test.  
Danke
Liebe Grüsse
Patrik


----------



## JensW. (16. Dez. 2020)

Hallo,
zu DDR Zeiten war es üblich, da CO2 für das Aquarium schwer zu bekommen, im Garten etliche Meter von diesem gelben Drainagerohr mit Schlitzen unter Beeten oder Rasen zu vergraben in 60-100cm Tiefe.Von dort wurde die Luft mittels Schlauch zu den sehr lauten russischen Belüfterpumpen(die hatten Saug und Druckseite - ist schon ewig her) gesaugt und ins Aquarium geblasen. Die Luft unter der Erde war durch die Bodenlebenwesen deutlich kohlendioxidhaltiger als oben - sie muss halt durch die belebte Erde bis zu den Schlitzen im Rohr und reichert sich so mit CO2 an... Klar darf kein Zugang zum Freien sein, das Schlitzrohr muss komplett eingegraben sein und es muss belebter Boden sein, kein Schotter oder Sand.
Das scheint damals funktioniert zu haben.

Vom Garten zum Teich ist der Weg wahrscheinlich kürzer, da könnte man es ja mal probieren. 

Es kommt aber bestimmt auch auf Einmischung und Oberfläche des Teiches an, da weht ja Wind....


----------



## Knipser (16. Dez. 2020)

Hallo Jens!
In der Not, warum nicht? Gute Idee.
Willi


----------



## Knipser (16. Dez. 2020)

Knipser schrieb:


> Hallo Jens!
> In der Not, warum nicht? Gute Idee.
> Willi


Und wie hast Du das geregelt oder hast es einfach so laufen lassen? Oder war die Ausbeute nicht so hoch und hat nur für die Flora gereicht?  Willi


----------



## troll20 (16. Dez. 2020)

Geregelt wurde da nicht viel, man war ja froh das die Pumpen überhaupt zu bekommen waren und dann auch noch eine Weile liefen, bevor der Nachbar einen erschlagen hat.
Die Steuerung lief da dann mehr über an und aus bzw. Eine Pumpe mehr oder weniger.

Ob da heutige Pumpen die Ansaugleistung überhaupt schaffen oder den Hitzetot schnell zu sterben


----------



## Knipser (16. Dez. 2020)

Ich begase mein Aquarium Becken mit Dennerle PH Steuerung und 10kg CO2 Gasflasche ( letzte Füllung gestern für 21€ ) - reicht für 1 Jahr. Ist einfacher wie aus der Erde holen. Willi


----------

